# Retire to Thailand @ 44 years old?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo

Hi,

An american here. Looking to move to Thailand. I am 44 years old. I have no kids.

Can I relocate there at my age?

I am a little young to retire completely. I would like to do something as a job while living there (rent out Jetskis - not sure, something)

I am very serious and wanting to move quickly. Can someone help me out?

Thanks!

Tim
Denver, CO


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo

I want to clarify cause my post sounds crappy.

So I am 44 years old. Turn 45 in August 2013. I want to move & relocate to Thailand in the next 6 months or so. I meet the financial needs without issue.

I want to live in Thailand, maybe open a bar or jet-ski rental business, and just live a nice mellow life until the heart stops working.

So when I said retirement I spoke out of line.

I want to live in Thailand. I dont want to have to leave every once in a while and hope to return. I want to stay.

Anyone help a hoping pat out?


----------



## stednick

You need permission to stay long term.

Enroll in a Thai Language school and study the language. One year education visas. 

Enroll in a Teaching English as a Second Language school. Then get a job as an English teacher. Non-immigrant O "business" visa and the required work permit.

Marry a Thai and get a non-immigrant "O" family visa.

Those are your options. They are covered in many, many threads in this forum. Spend a considerable amount of time reading through this forum and familiarize yourself the details, pros and cons of the above mentioned options.

Most important is to remain legally and legitimately. 

Good luck. Only you can decide your chosen path. Plan and detail.


----------



## Song_Si

the jet ski idea is a definite no-go; apart from the need to form a company, have Thai directors, capital, minimum four Thai staff . . . Google Thai jet skis you'll see why a foreigner wouldn't last a day (if he were even to get started)

You cannot have any form of employment (whether paid or unpaid) without a legal/valid work permit. Education/Tourist Visas strictly prohibit any employment. For any self-employment, back to forming a company and staff etc. 

Realistically there are few options. Search on bar leasing (you won't 'own' one) no shortage of horror stories there, a flush toilet and a pile of cash would achieve the same result!!

Take a holiday here, read the *local news* to get a feel for the place. And don't rush anything.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo

*Hmmm*

I never thought Not being 50 sucks. Lol

So really a thai wife is my route. My filipino wife wont take that well lol.

So not many options except border runs and the such for visas. Seems every 90 days if your lucky. There is the 1 year learn thai class or teach english.

I will be there next month for a few weeks. I just listed my business in the US for sale. That should take a year. My house will sell quick.

Seeing i would be 45 soon, i would have 5 years of trying to get visas.

So may i ask how you got there, you age, and do you work?

Thanks for your help. Sure do appreciate it.

Tim


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo

Yea, jet-skis bad idea lol

Thanks my friend.


----------



## frankb

If you apply a 1 year business visa abroad, with the help of a Thai company(invitation letter, copy passport MD, copy of latest tax payments by that company) which invites you to set up a business in thailand.

I have done it succesfully 4 times in Europe, with the right paperwork. I am same age as you.

concern setting up a business, check the local websites such as winvasia or bangkokstartup, which have tons of free info to set up a company and business.

How to set up a company in Thailand? | Winvasia


----------



## freedomfighter

Hi Tim,

There is a special treaty between Thailand and US. Check into it. You can open many types of businesses if yopu qualify financially.

Good luck...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo

Have any more info on that? I want out of this rat race lol


----------



## freedomfighter

Just google treaty between Thailand and US.. tons of info...


----------



## cnx_bruce

Google on Treaty of Amity and Economic relations. Also visit the web site of the USA embassy in Bangkok for free info and reports.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo

*Re: Thailand*

Hey Guys...

Well the wife and I have done a ton of research of moving to Thailand on a permanent basis. I am sorry to say that we have changed to moving to the Philippines on a permanent basis. My wife is filipino as well.

Me being 44 years old is my killer. Just too much red tape. We are looking at the Subic Bay Freeport Zone in PI pretty closely. Everything is seeming a good fit. Business, safety, no red tape for me. I will visit Subic in February to take a look.

I figure if it doesn't work out I will be back here when I am 50 lol. I am still visiting Thailand next month tho. Be there Dec 2-17. 

My thoughts for the under 50 trying to live in Thailand. You must want to teach english, or learn Thai, and do a boat load of border runs. And that is only with a great deal of luck. Doesn't sound relaxing to me.

Thanks for everyone's help and input. You have been a big help! Let me know if your visiting PI and we can go for a beer.....

I will be over in the PI section of this board....


----------



## visual effects editor

Jet Ski rentals are controlled by the Thai mafia. No joke. Good luck with that. 

Thai jobs pay nothing. English teacher $1000-$2000 per month. Scuba instructors or other "dream jobs" people do for free at resorts. Are you a master Chef? Work for a international corporation? Have a skill that a Thai cannot do? If you have hundreds of thousands of dollars to invest in a business then some of this red tape will go away. 

research all of this:

work permits in Thailand. 

jobs you can and cannot do. (most you cannot). Even if you own your own business you can not do any work in your own place unless you have a work permit and hire four Thais for each non-Thai worker. 
you cannot sweep the floor or clean a table in your own bar. there is much more to it. 

visa requirements. 

money and visa requirements over 50 years old.

life long income tax tax requirements as US citizens.

off shore bank account reporting to the IRS.

do you have the VERY basic cost of living about 20,000 USD per year times about 20 years to make it to SS? 

factoring in inflation. 

exchange rates over 20-30 years, worthless US dollar in the future.

Health Insurance?

no matter what anybody tells you, you can not own land. Ever. 

live your dream. do your homework.


----------

